# A few of my favorite things



## HAMMERHAND (May 18, 2012)

These are the trucks I have built so far. The red f-250 is my daily driver and the big one is my show truck.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 18, 2012)

HAMMERHAND said:


> These are the trucks I have built so far. The red f-250 is my daily driver and the big one is my show truck.



Good lookin trucks, I'm partial to the red F250. What do you mean by "built"? Ground up resto? We like to hear details.


----------



## HAMMERHAND (May 18, 2012)

buzz sawyer said:


> Good lookin trucks, I'm partial to the red F250. What do you mean by "built"? Ground up resto? We like to hear details.



I built a four link air bag suspension and hydraulic ram steering for the 550, and I rebuilt the red 250 from the ground up along with swapping in a cummins 4bt turbo diesel.View attachment 238652


----------



## Rockland Farm (May 25, 2012)

Hammerhand that Dentside is awesome . It would have been great with the stock gas motor the Cummins puts it over the top . I have a 78 F-150 4x4 that I would like to restore . But I have to stop working it to death first . Nice trucks .


----------



## HAMMERHAND (May 29, 2012)

Rockland Farm said:


> Hammerhand that Dentside is awesome . It would have been great with the stock gas motor the Cummins puts it over the top . I have a 78 F-150 4x4 that I would like to restore . But I have to stop working it to death first . Nice trucks .



Thanks alot!


----------

